# anal gland confusion



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I hope you can help me out because I'm a little confused. How often should Hopie's anal glands be...um...released? Expressed? Cleaned out? What's the right word exactly? She's not been dragging her bum a lot recently or anything and I think about a month ago she expressed them herself if that's even possible (she dragged her bum and a clear liquid came out, sorry I know that's gross). Anyhow, I had the vet clean them out a few months ago and I was just wondering how often? When I give her a bath I check her out and nothing's swollen or anything, but I'm a bit nervous about trying to do that sort of thing myself. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I give mine dorset herbs tree bark powder,and never have any trouble with A/g don't know if you're in uk ?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i do my 3s i check them every 3 months if they feel full i express them myself if you lift her tail imagine it like a clock gently press 4 and 8 and squeeze gently if a yukky liquid squirts out they need expressed and if you just repeat squeezing till nothing comes make sure you wear gloves and do it either outside or in the bathtub as it is smelly if you dont feel confident doing it yourself id take her too the vets and get it done good luck x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If an odor is coming from that area and the anus is protruding that usually means mine need theirs done. I do mine myself as well.


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

My male gets expressed monthly but my two females don't need it done at all. I have a vet tech do it as I don't get it all when I try to do it.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

with my pom's i did at bath time and there trim on bottom, Amberleah hasn't need yet. she was dragging bum when first got her at 6 weeks vet said she was fine.


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I'm giving her a bath this weekend so I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so far buster is 11 months and all is ok with his glandsi do check to see for any swelling


----------

